# Getting interest in this forum



## macca (7 Aug 2006)

Is this forum linked to any other site?

Any ideas on how to get more interest in it?

Anyone out there?


----------



## macca (8 Aug 2006)

If anyone does look in here can they make it known please. I feel a bit of a prat talking to myself. It'll get even worse if I start disageeing with what I've written.

I'll give it a week and then give up.


----------



## bobcycle (9 Aug 2006)

I check it most days but agree its very quite.

How do we tell other people about it? anyone good with search engines that can make it better known?


----------



## Serenity (9 Aug 2006)

I just joined and I'm telling my boyfriend about this. He is joing as we speak. I have a lot of friends in cycling and I plan to spread the word and help this place grow!!!


----------



## Townsend (9 Aug 2006)

Serenity said:


> I just joined and I'm telling my boyfriend about this. He is joing as we speak. I have a lot of friends in cycling and I plan to spread the word and help this place grow!!!



That would be me. 

Since I'm here, it just grew by one person!  Well, it's a start...


----------



## Alan Biles (6 Jul 2007)

I didn't even know it was here but it'll take off now with all the C+ ejectees.

A


----------



## Jack (6 Jul 2007)

Whats happened to make this place take off recently?


----------



## Lefire (6 Jul 2007)

There seems to be a lot of the Cycling Plus gang moving over to this site so I guess that there will be more help and advise on it's way.

I've just transferred today.

Looking forward to finding out more.


----------



## Sore Thumb (6 Jul 2007)

Well Jack,

I don't know if you know but there has been a big shake up in the cycling magazine forum world.

cycling Plus, What Mountain Bike and MBUK used to have a seperate forum each. Now its all been put together in one big site called Bike Radar. I can see from the new Bike Radar forum that not alot of users like the forums. 

A topic was posted on the Cycling Plus part of Bike Radar that users might like to try the Cycle Chat forum as it has a simular format to the old Cycling Plus forum that alot liked.

So hear I am a new user just trying this site along with a few other new users I am sure.


----------



## purpleR (6 Jul 2007)

Yes, the cycling plus forum was merged with a couple of other forums at bike radar. It's upset some people - user names changed, post counts lost, beta version bugs.... so there's a campaign on in the cakestop (the equivalent of cafe here) to get people to move over. 

The feel of this place seems much more like the old C+ forum, althought I am a bit worried that existing users of Cycle Chat feel a bit invaded. 

I've moved over from Bike Radar in my ovine way. For me, it was just too big and cavernous.


----------



## Lefire (6 Jul 2007)

I hope us C+ 'ers haven't invaded. 
I'd like to think of it more as we've been invited and we like it so far.


----------



## purpleR (6 Jul 2007)

Yup, I hope not too. It seemed like there was a bit of the old us and them happening over at BR. Let's make sure that doesnae happen here.


----------



## Baggy (6 Jul 2007)

It happened at acf too, after the last C+ debacle. Loads of C+ people moved en masse to acf and a few of the original posters there disappeared as they got overwhelmed.
But lots of them were also happy to have more people to talk to.
Then I left!


----------



## Sore Thumb (6 Jul 2007)

I think that this forum is quite a new site so even though we have all moved on mass, we will all be new members together. Good for us and also good for cycle Chat and its original members.

I just hope they have moderators at the weekend............


----------



## Sore Thumb (6 Jul 2007)

Looking at the membership list, ive posted more posts than alot of Cycle Chats founder members


----------



## Sore Thumb (6 Jul 2007)

I'm hoping to stay here and not leave after a few days. What im not trying to do is get my post count up.


----------



## Sore Thumb (6 Jul 2007)

see told you i'm not trying to get my post count up, see no one belives me ......


----------



## Jack (6 Jul 2007)

This place was pretty dead before you guys all joined recently, so I'm sure everyone here really appreciates it.  Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Jul 2007)

It does feel a bit like we've all barged in without so much as a by your leave. I like Sore Thumb's idea that we're all newbies together.


----------



## WindyRob (6 Jul 2007)

we are all new together, and it looks like 11 months without a single post on this thread some new posters were needed.

when i first joined and logged on today the most members online at the same time was just 38 by 2pm today that had increased to 178 ish. not a bad growth rate!

hope this place doesn't become commercial with loads of adds and pop ups as it gets more popular! 

Windy


----------



## starseven (6 Jul 2007)

RT You might be a newbie but with 44 posts you are the forums most active member. I wouldn't be too concerned about earlier resident (irf there was any) they are probably gratefull for the company. 

If I was the admin I would be on the phone to madison/halfords etc for some advertising dosh!!      all the way to the bank.


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2007)

You can expect them to remain ad-free as I have no commercial interests. I'm just a cycling enthusiast with some free space on his web server.

I also don't mind it becoming a haven for C+/Biker*d*r refugees ... things were pretty slow moving up until yesterday, and I'm sure most other members will welcome the company and some new threads to get their teeth into ...


----------



## piedwagtail91 (7 Jul 2007)

nice one a reply from admin, didn't get that much on the dead site.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (8 Jul 2007)

I'm also a C+ memeber that did not like the new forum - I hope this forum becomes as good as the old C+ 

Rick


----------



## gbb (9 Jul 2007)

Like others, i didnt know this forum existed before we got transferred to BR. I saw this site being talked about...glad i checked in...its not happening for me with BR, cant explain why  

Posting rates...a lot was done in work time in C+, hopefully that will continue (until I.T. clamp down on me at least  )


----------



## Mortiroloboy (9 Jul 2007)

I can, BR is too big, too commercial and too cumbersome to use, soon it 'll just be a very bad memory! I like it here already, i know we all sort of barged in a bit like a herd of elephants (sorry Arch!) but basically I like to think we are a good natured happy group of cyclists, who enjoy a good chat, and to be able to pass on knowledge and learn from others.


----------



## beanzontoast (10 Jul 2007)

I think a lot more of the old C+ crew will migrate in time. They are pretty adept at telling one another about good news!


----------



## hubgearfreak (10 Jul 2007)

purpleR said:


> I've moved over from Bike Radar in my ovine way. For me, it was just too big and cavernous.



if it's carnivorous, and you're ovine, you did well to move.  

good typing from your hooves, by the way


----------



## domtyler (11 Jul 2007)

I predict that most people who have moved over here will gradually gravitate back to BR. It seems that they are fixing the tech issues one by one and will soon be changing it so that once you go in via the road section you never have to see the MTB stuff.

One of the nice things about C+ was the steady stream of new-comers and I cannot really see that happening here due to the lack of any external promotion.


----------



## dub-no-bass (11 Jul 2007)

domtyler said:


> I predict that most people who have moved over here will gradually gravitate back to BR. It seems that they are fixing the tech issues one by one and will soon be changing it so that once you go in via the road section you never have to see the MTB stuff.


Some of the MTB-ers seem to have drifted into roadie sections, though. I'm still reading over there, but I notice they've started letting people use pictures signatures again, which I absolutely detest - can't see me spending much time on there if they remain.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (11 Jul 2007)

Paste this code into your websites for a direct picture/logo link to this forum

Like I did on the bottom of my site here:
http://www.virtualstudiosystems.com/artistPage.php?ArtistID=175


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Jul 2007)

there's a link to here in my bikerr*d*r sig :?:


----------



## Elmer Fudd (19 Jul 2007)

Hello peeps !
Yet another ex C+ reader/user here


----------



## postman (19 Jul 2007)

*Cycle Chat*

Ex C+,Ilike it here .Told my mate about it also so the word spreads.


----------



## jacob (20 Jul 2007)

Hi just moved over from cycling + This site looks good.


----------

